# Help with Hawthorne serial number



## Ben (Jun 10, 2015)

I was cleaning out my mom's stuff last weekend and came across a old (?) Hawthorne girl's bike.  Serial number is C01633.  Any ideas how old it is? What it's worth? ETC?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 10, 2015)

Would love to see some pics. Will definitely help in figuring out what you have. Welcome to The Cabe!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jun 10, 2015)

Pics would be great if you posted some up!!


----------



## Boris (Jun 10, 2015)

Are there any letters off to the far right hand side like maybe an ACw or Cw, with the small w inside the Large C?


----------



## Ben (Jun 10, 2015)

The pics are uploading, I guess it takes awhile??  Dave, Right hand side of what part of the bike?  Also, under the crank it says 74 and then fh or eh not real clear.


----------



## Boris (Jun 10, 2015)

Sorry, I was just going to ad that it would be on the far right hand side under the crank next to the serial number.


----------



## Ben (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Ben (Jun 10, 2015)

Dave, the serial number that I found is on the vertical frame coming up from the crank about halfway up, and the 74eh or 74fh is on the bottom of the crank.


----------



## jpromo (Jun 10, 2015)

The 74EH is the important part here. The frame was built by HP Snyder and that dates it as a 1947 build. Parts on it agree with that.


----------



## Ben (Jun 10, 2015)

I guess my question is aside from sentimental reasons, what could it be worth either as is or fixed up?


----------



## vincev (Jun 10, 2015)

I think the way it sits it would get about $300


----------



## partsguy (Jun 10, 2015)

You will have a lot more in it than it's worth if you restore it but you can't put a price on family heirlooms...so they say. Restored it might bring $450 but it will cost $1,500 - $2,000 to get back into mint condition. Granted, it will be beautiful when done.

As it sits, I see maybe $200. Possibly $300 in parts.


----------

